# Pink South american?



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2016)

I got a couple pieces of this in a bunch of wood I bought. Almost fluorescent in color. Any Ideas. rainy today- pictures suck but what is new from me......... about the weight of walnut-hard maple


----------



## Blueglass (May 15, 2016)

Purnambuco? KInda looks like some I have. I would have to scrape the waxed ends to see much of anything there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 15, 2016)

Looks like redheart that I've had before. I don't know where redheart typically grows, so it may not even be a possibility.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Looks like redheart that I've had before. I don't know where redheart typically grows, so it may not even be a possibility.


 My guess is the Doc is right- I will check further


----------



## phinds (May 15, 2016)

I agree w/ David. Looks to me like redheart (face and grain), not at all like pernambuco (end grain). Easy way to tell is make it stop raining, make the sun come out, put wood in sun w/ patch over one area. Redheart fades quickly in UV, probably see small change in hours, certainly in a day or two

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2016)

Well it ain't walnut or maple so wtf you doing with it?



Redheart was my first thought. Definitely not pernambuco - love that wood. I have bloodwood almost the same color as well but can't remember how the endgrain looks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 15, 2016)

I say redheart too...it looks just like the stuff I have. I'll post up a pic or two when I get home....


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2016)

phinds said:


> I agree w/ David. Looks to me like redheart (face and grain), not at all like pernambuco (end grain). Easy way to tell is make it stop raining, make the sun come out, put wood in sun w/ patch over one area. Redheart fades quickly in UV, probably see small change in hours, certainly in a day or two



You are probably right- It is brown before sanding, Thanks


----------



## Tony (May 15, 2016)

If you don't want it Mike I'll trade you for it, it's pretty whatever it is. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 15, 2016)

I used to absolutely love redheart until experience showed me that there just isn't anything you can do to stop the fading over time (short of putting it in a closet under a blanket)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2016)

phinds said:


> I used to absolutely love redheart until experience showed me that there just isn't anything you can do to stop the fading over time (short of putting it in a closet under a blanket)



I knew there had to be a reason we see very little of you. Try setting up a computer under those covers.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## El Guapo (May 15, 2016)

Definitely maple.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## phinds (May 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I knew there had to be a reason we see very little of you. Try setting up a computer under those covers.


Yeah, it's a hard life being an undercover IT guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

